
EU Is Killing Public Domain: Copyright Filters Takedown Beethoven - eaguyhn
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180827/16481940516/how-eu-may-be-about-to-kill-public-domain-copyright-filters-takedown-beethoven.shtml
======
martyvis
I'm wondering whether music copyright filters are tuned in a way that is
biased against orchestral or instrumental classical music in that if it isn't
able to distinguish between a 57 year old out-of-copyright recording and say a
27 year old copyrighted recording of the same work, albeit by a totally
different orchestra.

